# Maternity Coverage Waiting Periods



## cowboyarcher (Feb 27, 2016)

Hi All, 

Does anyone know of any Heath insurance providers offering maternity coverage with less than an 8 month waiting periods? 

Thanks for any tips and God bless you! 

Adam 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Bevdeforges (Nov 16, 2007)

I take it you are asking about health/maternity coverage in Germany. In that case it will depend to a very large extent on the health care you get through your employment. I don't believe there is a waiting period for the public Kasse, but that may have changed since I was living in Germany.
Cheers,
bev


----------



## cowboyarcher (Feb 27, 2016)

Bevdeforges said:


> I take it you are asking about health/maternity coverage in Germany. In that case it will depend to a very large extent on the health care you get through your employment. I don't believe there is a waiting period for the public Kasse, but that may have changed since I was living in Germany.
> Cheers,
> bev




Thanks for this info! 

I should have been more clear though; I am seeking private health/maternity coverage for the time being.


----------



## Nononymous (Jul 12, 2011)

No idea, but that's a very specific question. Your best bet is to do a lot of online searching and ask questions if it's not clear, or try to find an English-speaking insurance broker.

My guess is that private insurance is going to treat pregnancy as an expensive pre-existing condition. Given that there is a parallel public system in Germany, they can accept or reject patients as they please.


----------



## ALKB (Jan 20, 2012)

cowboyarcher said:


> Thanks for this info!
> 
> I should have been more clear though; I am seeking private health/maternity coverage for the time being.


Well, I did a quick search and the answer seems to be that most private insurers either tend to not accept the application or only start coverage after the birth. 

Kann man mit bestehender Schwangerschaft in eine private Krankenversicherung (PKV) wechseln? - PKV BU AV Blog

But specialised insurance brokers might get around that. Or not.


----------

